# When to breed after the first litter?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So I've read that back to back breeding is generally considered bad, but when can I breed my mouse after she's had a litter? Its been 3 weeks, and the mom (Gandalf) is none the worse for wear. Kind of a fatty, if you ask me...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

If she's none the worse for wear I'd go right ahead.I base my decision on the condition of the mouse not a specific amount of time.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay. Do you put the male into her tank with the babies, or her into the male tank and leave the young? How does weaning fit into this? Mine all are at this point, just wondering for the future.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't risk the babies .Put him in after they are removed or if it's a doe that you really want another litter from the odd back to back litter won't hurt and most bucks are good with their own offspring.Another plan is to mate a doe to one buck and when she's showing replace him with a fresh buck so that he mates her and the gene pool is a bit more diverse.The new buck will be none the wiser.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If the litter is three weeks old then no, don't put the buck in at all. I thought you meant three weeks after weaning until I read the last post, which would have been ok. Any buck (even the dad) may kill the litter if you put him in now.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay. So it will be fine for me to but my female in the males tank, yes? The young arn't going to be stressed that their mother is gone?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No, wait until the litter is weaned (4 weeks) at the very least. Most people leave does with their mother until at least 5 weeks as they do show benefit from this. After this it is up to you to assess the condition of the mother before you decide to mate her again.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

... I might be messing up my math. The were born on the 23rd of October. So they finished three weeks as of the 12th. Wow, don't I feel stupid.  Guess that makes them 4 and a couple days. Glad I've got the males tank all set up. And thats why I failed my math class. Blah.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

No, that means it's four weeks on Sunday, right? xD


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I fail so hard at math!!! So they finished three weeks as of Saturday, and have begun week 4 as of sunday. So never mind, Viry is right, they'll finish being 4 weeks as of Sunday. Thank you!


----------

